# My puppy and rabbit



## RebeccaBecca (Oct 5, 2012)

This is my puppy Ollie and my rabbit Archie


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Adorable,I use to have rabbits,one was a houserabitt named Haddymay she was a Holland Lop.We had 2 rex and 1 new zealand outside.They are neat to have.Is that a rottie puppy? how adorable.


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

ack....cuteness overload....lol. they are both so pretty and just so darn CUTE!!!


----------



## RebeccaBecca (Oct 5, 2012)

Bear2010 said:


> Adorable,I use to have rabbits,one was a houserabitt named Haddymay she was a Holland Lop.We had 2 rex and 1 new zealand outside.They are neat to have.Is that a rottie puppy? how adorable.


Awh! I love lops! And yeah, he's 8 weeks today, he's just had his first injection :3



Catdancer said:


> ack....cuteness overload....lol. they are both so pretty and just so darn CUTE!!!


Hehe thankyou!


----------



## SoDog (Sep 30, 2012)

That puppy is gorgeous.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ..... Both of them are adorable!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I think 4th from the top is frame-worthy  Super cute!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Rotti puppies are so cute, they should come with a warning label.


----------

